# Vietnamese: hjx



## mia2a

I keep seeing "hjx" at the end of sentences in postings of Vietnamese native speakers. What does this abbreviation mean, please? thanks


----------



## araceli

Look for Hijax


----------



## Avrée Çostine

hjx, hix, hic, híc, hít ...ect. simply imply crying sound/noise, so that means someone would use them to show their bad moods.
e.g. Con chó nhà em chết rồi, hjx. ( My dog's dead, !_! )


----------



## mia2a

Thanks for the replies. That makes sense. So, it is like an exclamation.


----------



## Avrée Çostine

mia2a said:


> Thanks for the replies. That makes sense. So, it is like an exclamation.



Ja, sort of, mostly used by teenage. But I really don't like them, quite sloppy and womanish to me. I prefer kaomoji


----------



## Peter Tran

I'm not a teenager anymore but I sometimes also use it for texting. It means that you are expressing a bad mood, like something unexpected has just happened to you.


----------

